# backup failed because of bad clusters found



## pjoseph

I have a new Dell Latitude e650 about two weeks old now.
running windows 7 pro

I tried to create a system image, saving it to my external HD.  It goes through the process I would say takes maybe 20-30 and at the end I get a message saying 
"The backup failed"
"New bad clusters were found on the source volume. these clusters were not backed up"
(0X8078007D)

So once I got the above message I decided to run the "error-checking" on the C drive. 
I tried to create another image and I received the same message.

Any ideas on how to correct this?  

Thanks


----------



## voyagerfan99

Reboot the machine and press F12 at the Dell logo. Select Diagnostics and let it do its thing. It may have a bad hard drive.

If it fails, contact Dell and inform them of the error message and they'll replace the drive for you.


----------



## pjoseph

Thanks for your reply


I did the test like you mentioned last night and it did not find any problems.

Would that test detect if the HD was bad?

thanks again


----------



## voyagerfan99

pjoseph said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> 
> I did the test like you mentioned last night and it did not find any problems.
> 
> Would that test detect if the HD was bad?
> 
> thanks again



Yes it would.

I can't say what the problem is then, but the Microsoft support forums pointed someone else with the same problem in this direction: http://www.pagestart.com/backuprestore0x8078007d.html


----------



## gamblingman

What program are you using for making the backup.

What are you running the backup to, an external or internal hdd, a usb, or other?

What brand/model of hard drive is it. When you ran the tests and did you run the extended test on the hdd?

Are you using a dual boot, say with ubuntu or mint or other?

EDIT, This is not directly related to your problem. But since I've used Dells for years if you dont have the OS install/diagnostic repair disks, then call Dell today and get them. They will send them for free and it only takes about a day to get them. Get both the OS reinstall disk and the utilities disk. These are invaluable when you have a bigger problem.


----------



## pjoseph

Tried that link and tried again with no luck

to back up I am using the one that is in windows 7 "back up or restore your files"
"create a system image"

I am trying to back up to an external HD Western Digital My book essential edition.

Hard drive in the laptop under properties says "WDC WD2500BEKT-75PVMT0"
yes I ran the extended test as well 

This is a company laptop it came with the HD partioned 117.19GB NTFS and 115.70GB Unallocated not sure why that is, I was going to look into that after I solve this issue.

No dual boot 

also thanks for the heads up regarding the dell repair disks I will do that.

thanks again for the help appreciate it.


----------



## johnb35

Since its a western digital hard drive, you should run WD's diagnostic Utility to see what the results are.  

http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=110&sid=3&lang=en


----------



## pjoseph

should I run that on my laptop Internal Hard drive?  That link you posted shows a picture of my external Hard drive? 

The bad clusters are on my laptop internal Hard drive, will that link work for both types? not even sure if there is a difference?

thanks again


----------



## johnb35

The link to the diagnostic software is below the picture.  It sounds like the bad clusters are coming from the external?  If coming from the laptop then you need to get this software.

http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=703&sid=30&lang=en

Download the iso and create a bootable cd with the utility on it and boot to the cd and run the extended test.  

First need to determine what drive has errors on it and go from there.


----------



## pjoseph

In my first post I posted the message error message.

"found on the source volume"

i associate the internal hard drive the one I am creating an image of as the source?
I could be wrong
what do you think?


----------



## johnb35

Yes, the source would be the laptop hard drive, not the external.  So download the iso file and make a bootable cd to test the drive.


----------



## pjoseph

I just ran the extended test on my internal Hard drive and it stoped after about 2min saying "too many bad sectors detected" fail

I downloaded the test from the western digital site for my hard drive 

Not sure what that means for how to fix it


----------



## johnb35

You don't fix it, you replace the drive and reinstall windows.  Unfortunately for you...


----------



## pjoseph

well I thank you again for your help.

Just curious what exactly is a "bad sector" and how are they bad on a two week old laptop?

Will dell just send me a new drive or do i have to send them my laptop for them to replace it?


----------



## johnb35

Since the laptop is brand new from dell, you need to contact them and tell them you ran tests on the drive and it says bad sectors unable to repair, they will send you a new drive, most likely with a windows image on it already.  All you do is switch out the drive and boot up and it will do the same thing when you first bought the pc.  Then you send the bad drive back to dell.

Drives can go bad at any time.  They can last anywhere from a few days to 10 years before they decide to die.  

Here is a wiki article on disk sectors.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_sector


----------



## pjoseph

one last thing, my computer has been working fine besides for the problem in this thread, is it likely that my Hard drive will soon die on me completely where I am unable to use my laptop at all?


----------



## johnb35

pjoseph said:


> one last thing, my computer has been working fine besides for the problem in this thread, is it likely that my Hard drive will soon die on me completely where I am unable to use my laptop at all?



It could completely die at any time unfortunately.


----------



## pjoseph

also I have a lot of programs on here that get installed at our main office on the east coast like autocad ect...I dont have CD's for the programs they load it before they send it to me. Is there a way to transfer my existing programs on this now bad Hard drive to my new one once I get it?

thanks again for all the help appreciat it


----------



## johnb35

So this is a business computer?  Then you will have to have the IT people at work take care of this for you.


----------



## pjoseph

I was trying to avoid sending it back to our IT because I may not see it until next year
When  I requested for a new laptop it took two months to actually received it and now I dont want to give it up.

I can view the process online, and 17 different people had to approve it before it even was ordered, 2 people after the president of the company! 

If I did not need those programs I would just have dell send me the drive and do it myself.

anyway thanks again


----------

